# bathtub drain with oversized flange



## jlsdcen2 (Mar 21, 2011)

I am in the process of remodeling my bathroom. My existing tub is in good condition with the exception that there is a small amount of rust around the drain flange. This is not hard water surface rust, it is into the cast iron. I am replacing all of the existing plumbing including drains. If I can come up with a new drain that has an oversized flange outer diameter, it would cover this rust area and I could avoid replacing the entire tub. Does anyone have any leads. I am a newby to this forum. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mcmagm (Mar 26, 2012)

*oversized tub drain*

did you ever find your oversized tub drain? I'm looking for one, as well.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to happen. Time to get the tub refinished.


----------



## jlsdcen2 (Mar 21, 2011)

*No Luck on oversized flange*



mcmagm said:


> did you ever find your oversized tub drain? I'm looking for one, as well.


No, I was never able to locate an oversized flange/drain. I removed our tub completely, scraped it out, and started over. Good Luck.


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

watco makes them
look under tub closures and then wide flange 
http://www.wcmind.com/watco/PDFMainFrame.html
do not reglaze tub unless you like throwing money away new reglaze formula does not hold up


----------

